# Help! my pigeon just broke the tip of his beak



## fri123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone here can help me. My pigeon just injured his beak pecking on a side of a wall. The tip of the upper beak is broken tho its still hanging, I don't know what to do. I tried to examine him without touching the tip of his beak too much so as to not get it to fall off and i didnt see any bleeding. 

Today is sunday and I'll have to wait till tomorrow to take him to my vet. What should i do till then? My mother said to put a small piece of tape to prevent the beak from falling off, but when the vet takes it off i'm afraid the tip will come off with it, right? I've been trying to find out if beaks grow back or regenerate, but I cant find an answer.

I don't know if he ate any paint while pecking at the wall, but he was making a sort of sneezing sound every 5min or so until I put him in his cage and covered him for the night. I'm hoping the sound he was making was because he's bothered by the tip of his beak hanging and not anything more serious. I really doubt he ate any paint tho. 

Could you guys please tell me what I should do? I was gonna take pics and post them but i think i should let him rest right now, Ill definately have some pics in the morning.

Any guidance would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The upper beak will regrow and if the break was at the tip of the upper beak and there was no bleeding then it won't be painful.

The only times I have seen a the tip of a beak break off when a pigeon is pecking has been when the beak was overgrown in the first place. Do you think this could have been the case? I have photos at *this link*, you will have to scroll down to "Overgrown Beak". As well as having pigeons whose beaks hook as they overgrow I have two at the moment whose beaks continue to grow forward.

If it isn't an overgrown beak a photo will help as it will show how much of the beak was affected and whether there is a problem that needs correcting.

*Here* is an article about bird beaks and potential problems.


----------

